# DR.LADY cd's



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey all,
I was just wondering if anyone has the dr. lady cd's and if so how are they?
I met David lady a few times and he is a very cool guy. I have thought about getting these before but not sure if it is actual halloween music or just crazy skit type stuff.


----------

